# MAC PRICE INCREASE (8/1/11)



## emilinaloveMAC (Aug 1, 2011)

I noticed on the website MAC has increased their prices on some products like eyeshadows. pot shadows are now $15 and pan shadows are now 11.50 i don't know what else they increased. I think its kind of messed up they do this every year since pretty soon everything will be just as expensive as really high end brands like dior lancome etc


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow....paint pots are $17.50 now? Isn't that a whole dollar of an increase?


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 1, 2011)

Paints too, they used to be $16.50 too, now they are $17.50 as well.
  	Pigments are $20
  	Cream Colour bases $17.50
  	Chromaline $17.50
  	Pro Palette and Blush palette $16
  	Quad $7


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Aug 1, 2011)

Inflation sucks


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Aug 1, 2011)

And with our wrecked economy, can't blame em


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 1, 2011)

emilinaloveMAC said:


> I noticed on the website MAC has increased their prices on some products like eyeshadows. pot shadows are now $15 and pan shadows are now 11.50 i don't know what else they increased. *I think its kind of messed up they do this every year since pretty soon everything will be just as expensive as really high end brands like dior lancome etc*


 
	I agree and as the prices increases, my buying slows down.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sneaky. You would expect at least a friendly warning to allow customers to stock up before the increase kicks in.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 1, 2011)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I agree and as the prices increases, my buying slows down.


  	this..exactly..smh @ Mac


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Monsy (Aug 1, 2011)

every brand increases prices every year. fragrances had price increase twice already this year, some almost 20%


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well that really sux. I think that's one of the reasons why I haven't been buying MAC as much. I guess that's going to make me more selective on what to buy from their upcoming collections. BOOO MAC!!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 1, 2011)

You guys are still cheaper than MAC AUS. Semi Precious - $40 & Pigments are $39... Paint Pots $35 and pro palette is $28 and our shadows are $28

  	which is why i order overseas... even when you work out the conversion rate.. its still expensive


----------



## jjjenko (Aug 1, 2011)

dang!!! i am glad i just placed my order 2 days ago, so i wasn't affected by the price change. i still remember the good ol' days when 15 pan palettes were $12


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 2, 2011)

well now i am definitely going to rethink my lists of upcoming collections,


----------



## Nicala (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow.. the pro palette went up TWO DOLLARS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Don't mind me, just migrating elsewhere.. ahem Sephora.


----------



## sziem (Aug 4, 2011)

:O

  	I just check the MAC UK website and everything looks the same price. I hope they don't increase the prices  - we already pay more here in the UK ><


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 4, 2011)

Unless we are buying from Sephora the brand everything in there is still expensive.


Nicala said:


> Wow.. the pro palette went up TWO DOLLARS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 4, 2011)

I did notice the price increase on the eyeshadow pans. I did not think that the both the eyeshadow palettes and the blush palettes are now $16!


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 4, 2011)

i know this has already been mentioned a million times, somewhere, but the markup for Canadians is ridiculous! not to go beating a dead horse... but this is precisely the reason why i'm slowly (and easily!) converting to Dior, as the exchange value is quite favourable.

	saddening.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought that the price increase was pertinent to their LE releases....so sad its now on their permanent range too =(.  Did the price of brushes go up too?

  	It would be cool if they updated their packaging on the bigger palettes to look like the new quads...with the clear covering so that you could see the pans.  Then they would actually be worth $16 IMO.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 4, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> I thought that the price increase was pertinent to their LE releases....so sad its now on their permanent range too =(.  Did the price of brushes go up too?
> 
> It would be cool if they updated their packaging on the bigger palettes to look like the new quads...*with the clear covering so that you could see the pans*.  Then they would actually be worth $16 IMO.


	Absolutely, a clear top would be absolutely stunning. I would even pay more than 16 bucks for a clear top. But let's not give MAC the idea that I'm willing to spend more money.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally, I think there's A LOT of brands that are of better quality than Mac. Plus, I manage to get a lot of amazon giftcards so for me it's cheaper to buy from Sephora as MAC doesn't sell there (and if they are, its fake obv). Either way, I'd pay more for better quality items. Mac doesn't do it for me imo.


----------



## nuvit (Aug 12, 2011)

here in my country (Turkey) the fix plus was 16 dollars but now it's 25 dollars can you imagine that ????


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 5, 2011)

MAC has historically increased prices one to two times per year.  Generally they are .50 to $1.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2011)

I just came across a receipt where I had bought a pack of 100 MAC wipes on 12/26/10 for $26 and I go to look on the website and they're now $28. $2 increase in less than a full year. I told my husband I might have to go back to using baby wipes.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 5, 2011)

Tbh I don't see whats so special about mac wipes to justify spending so much on them. I use equate wipes and they do the job perfectly.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 5, 2011)

nuvit said:


> here in my country (Turkey) the fix plus was 16 dollars but now it's 25 dollars can you imagine that ????



 	WOW!!!
  	This price increase is pretty irritating....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 6, 2011)

The economy probably has a little bit to do with it.  Another thing to keep in mind is that MAC gives away or deeply discounts a TREMENDOUS amount of product.  MAC MAs get 60% discount.  In other words, an ES which costs you $15, will cost a MAC MA $6.  MAC makes up for that profit loss by charging you the full price (and raising that when they need more money, thus the price increases).  Aside from the discount, MAs get gratis with each collection.  This is generally 4 or so products from each collection for free.  The consumer makes up for that profit loss. 

  	MAC provides samples or entire collections to certain blogs all over the world.  You pay for that profit loss to MAC.

  	Additionally, MAC is known for providing a _ton _of free makeup and artists to fashion shows, film and other media.  They do this for exposure.  They disseminate as much product as possible for free to these folks so you, the consumer, get exposed to it and want to buy it.  They say they don't advertise, but they do,  They just don't do it in the traditional manner of placing an ad in a magazine.  They do it by showing up at Fashion Week or in movie credits.

  	The expenses all trickle down to you, the consumer.


----------



## SWEETGOODBYES (Sep 7, 2011)

O no, let's make it more expensive, we aren't already earning enough :/
  	stupid economic.


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 10, 2011)

15 dollars is way to much for me for an eyeshadow.  I seriously can't afford that considering I'm a student and it's ONE eyshadow.


----------



## Viet611Forever (Sep 12, 2011)

MAC_Whore said:


> The economy probably has a little bit to do with it.  Another thing to keep in mind is that MAC gives away or deeply discounts a TREMENDOUS amount of product.  MAC MAs get 60% discount.  In other words, an ES which costs you $15, will cost a MAC MA $6.  MAC makes up for that profit loss by charging you the full price (and raising that when they need more money, thus the price increases).  Aside from the discount, MAs get gratis with each collection.  This is generally 4 or so products from each collection for free.  The consumer makes up for that profit loss.
> 
> MAC provides samples or entire collections to certain blogs all over the world.  You pay for that profit loss to MAC.
> 
> ...




	......you have the articulation of one seriously wise mind. :0


----------

